

Show HN: binb, guess the song and prove your music knowledge - swineflu
http://binb.jit.su/

======
DrinkWater
i'll need to match the title and the artist 100% accurate, which is pretty
insane, considering that you play against the time.

I entered "Next Episode" and it gave me errors, because i didn't write "The
Next Episode"

~~~
swineflu
Two typos are allowed. Leading "The" is optional on artist name but required
on title.

